

YouTube Plans To Add Built-In Crowdfunding Capability - jds375
http://www.nbcnews.com/tech/internet/youtube-plans-add-built-crowdfunding-capability-n113361

======
jds375
Link to full YouTube blog post with other info:

[http://youtubecreator.blogspot.ca/2014/05/see-whats-new-
and-...](http://youtubecreator.blogspot.ca/2014/05/see-whats-new-and-whats-
next-in-our_23.html?m=1)

